# Driver for Printer Dell J740



## patrickva (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm looking for a driver for a Dell J740 Printer. A have a MAc OSX 10.3 system.


----------



## Alex x (Mar 4, 2004)

I think Dell printers are based on Lexmark printers, so Lexmark drivers might work


----------

